# Rome 2 total wars - Fragen zur KI und mehr



## timbu884 (8. Mai 2018)

Hi ich hab mich mal ein wenig über rome 2 total wars schlau gemacht und hätte eine Frage dazu

Die ki soll sehr grottig sein, allerdings ist das Spiel in seiner ersten Ausführung sowieso recht verbuggt sein. 
Wurde das durch patches behoben oder ist die ki immer noch grottig?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2018)

timbu884 schrieb:


> Hi ich hab mich mal ein wenig über rome 2 total wars schlau gemacht und hätte eine Frage dazu
> 
> Die ki soll sehr grottig sein, allerdings ist das Spiel in seiner ersten Ausführung sowieso recht verbuggt sein.
> Wurde das durch patches behoben oder ist die ki immer noch grottig?


Also, ich kann die KI leider nicht beurteilen, da ich nicht weiß, wie "anspruchsvoll" Du es magst - ich komme gut zurecht, ich bin aber auch jemand, der sich eher ärgert, wenn die KI einen "clever" überrascht GERADE bei so was wie Total War, wo man dann ggf. 10 Runden braucht, um überhaupt mit ausreichend großen Armeen zum Ort des Geschehens zu kommen   aber Bug sind mir keine aufgefallen. Hatte es ein paar Monate nach Release geholt.


----------



## timbu884 (9. Mai 2018)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Was meinst du denn mit "clever"?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2018)

timbu884 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort.
> Was meinst du denn mit "clever"?


 ich meine damit, dass ich Gebiete, die scheinbar sicher sind, da sie weit weg vom Feindesland sind, plötzlich doch überfallen werden, und prompt hat man 4-5 Provinzen verloren. Ich spiele daher gerne auch eher auf "leicht" als auf "schwer" bei Strategiegames.


----------



## timbu884 (9. Mai 2018)

Ich verstehe die Problematik. Gibt's nicht auch mittlerweile viele mods auch für bessere ki die brauchbar ist?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2018)

timbu884 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Problematik. Gibt's nicht auch mittlerweile viele mods auch für bessere ki die brauchbar ist?


 Da musst du mal bei Steam schauen, ich hab jetzt eine Weile nicht mehr gespielt.  Ich weiß nicht mal, ob es Mods gibt...   oder vlt schau mal bei den Reviews auf Steam bei den eher neuen Reviews, ob die noch was beklagen https://store.steampowered.com/app/214950/Total_War_ROME_II__Emperor_Edition/


----------



## timbu884 (9. Mai 2018)

Ok vielen Dank, die Probleme scheinen weiterhin zu bestehen.
Was ist von rome 1 zu halten? 
Oder von medievel 2,dss soll ja auch sehr gut sein?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2018)

Die beiden Games sind halt schon echt ziemlich alt und viel weniger umfangreich als zB Rome 2. Aber vlt. wären die auch was zum "Einstieg", da sie ja sicher nicht mehr viel kosten.


----------

